

Show HN: Saulify: Generate clean, responsive articles with just a click - awwstn
https://www.saulify.me/

======
henryscala
It seems it does not work well on other languages than English, e.g. Chinese.
I checked this url "[http://qinmishu.org/article.php?id=articles-num-
phoneticmnem...](http://qinmishu.org/article.php?id=articles-num-
phoneticmnemonicsystem"), and it give me messy result.

------
stephentmcm
Nice but can you adjust the contrast? All the text on the front page fails
WCAG. And the links on the cleaned pages fail as well.

------
greggh
I love it. What I want now is a bookmarklet for my web browser so I can use
the site quickly.

~~~
iarora
Here you go: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/saulify-
me/eibhjmf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/saulify-
me/eibhjmfhkejkonblfmeiejgdofndlkih)

------
bayonetz
Did you use one of the readability clone libraries or roll your own?

